# dns

## d0minus

Привет всем

У меня такой вопрос как мне настроить внутренний dns server чтоби он

бил основным в моем поддомене. 

Должна ли біть запись у провайдера про мой ДНС сервер ?

И как заставить named подниматса токо на одной внешней ip, а не на всех  имеющихся

Я купил домен example.domain.ru и хочу его розделить

например:

www.example.domain.ru

или

pop.example.domain.ru

Но у меня ничего неполучаетса (

Вот мои конфиги

```
root:/etc# root:/etc/bind# cat named.conf

options {

 directory "/etc/bind";

 pid-file "/var/run/named.pid";

 statistics-file "/var/run/named.stats";

};

zone "sample.domain.ru" {

  type master;

  file "ic.lviv.ua";

};

  zone "213.44.197.in-addr.arpa" {

  type master;

  file "ric.lviv.ua";

};

zone "." {

  type hint;

  file "root.hints";

};

  zone "0.0.127.in-addr.arpa" {

  type master;

  file "pz/127.0.0";

};

```

```
@       IN      SOA     sample.domain.ru.     fly.sample.domain.ru. (

                                    2005455045  ; Serial

                                    10800       ; Refreash 3 hours

                                    3600        ; Retry 1 hour

                                    3600000     ; Expire 1000 hours

                                    86400 )     ; Min 24 hours

                        NS              provider.name.server.

                        NS              ns.sample.domain.ru. 

ns.sample.domain.ru.           IN      A                       197.44.213.226

www.sample.domain.ru.       IN      A                       197.44.213.226 ;my out side ip            

```

/etc/resolv.conf

nameserver provider.name.server(ip)

nameserver ns.sample.domain.ru(ip)

----------

## ba

 *d0minus wrote:*   

> Привет всем
> 
> У меня такой вопрос как мне настроить внутренний dns server чтоби он
> 
> бил основным в моем поддомене. 
> ...

 

не понял вопроса

 *d0minus wrote:*   

> И как заставить named подниматса токо на одной внешней ip, а не на всех  имеющихся

 

listen-on { xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx; };

 *d0minus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Я купил домен example.domain.ru и хочу его розделить
> 
> например:
> ...

 

тоже не понял что требуется. разделить это делегировать?

----------

## d0minus

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *d0minus wrote:*   Привет всем
> 
> У меня такой вопрос как мне настроить внутренний dns server чтоби он
> 
> бил основным в моем поддомене. 
> ...

 

1). Я хочу чтоби запроси приходили к моему ДНС серверу(от юзеров из Internet'a если они хотят зайти на мой сайт) и чтоби он бил мастером в моем поддомине example.domain.ru.

2) Я хочу зделать поддомен. я купил example.domain.ru и хочу зделать чтобы когда люди обращаются к www.example.domain.ru и pop.example.domain.ru

они попадали комне

Извеняюсь за русский

----------

## ba

 *d0minus wrote:*   

> 1). Я хочу чтоби запроси приходили к моему ДНС серверу(от юзеров из Internet'a если они хотят зайти на мой сайт)

 

тогда в зоне domain.ru(на его днс-сервере) должна быть запись

```
example NS tvoy.ns
```

 *d0minus wrote:*   

>  и чтоби он бил мастером в моем поддомине example.domain.ru.

 

а кто такой мастер?

 *d0minus wrote:*   

> 2) Я хочу зделать поддомен. я купил example.domain.ru и хочу зделать чтобы когда люди обращаются к www.example.domain.ru и pop.example.domain.ru
> 
> они попадали комне

 

ну так в файле зоны для example.domain.ru пишешь нужные записи, например 

```
www CNAME @

pop CNAME @
```

, это если ты хочешь чтобы они просто были алиасами на example.domain.ru

или 

```
www A xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

pop A xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
```

 если хочешь для них отдельные ip

----------

## viy

Думается, ссылка на хороший ФАК по DNS была бы очень кстати (сам хочу почитать).

ba, может есть что-то хорошее в загашнике?..

----------

## ba

 *viy wrote:*   

> Думается, ссылка на хороший ФАК по DNS была бы очень кстати (сам хочу почитать).
> 
> ba, может есть что-то хорошее в загашнике?..

 

ну кроме такого хауту http://www.linuxrsp.ru/docs/howto/DNS-HOWTO.html больше ничего не знаю, тк сам узнавал это все еще тогда когда доки читать не умел %)

----------

## ManJak

Можно порыть 

opennet.ru

Там много всего.

----------

## ManJak

named.conf (Зоны скорректированы!)

```

        directory "/var/bind";

        listen-on { 127.0.0.1; 10.1.1.9; };

        allow-transfer { 127.0.0.1; 10.1.1.9; };

        allow-update-forwarding { 127.0.0.1; 10.1.1.9; };

        allow-notify { 127.0.0.1; 10.1.1.9; };

        pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

...

zone "." IN {

        type hint;

        file "named.ca";

};

zone "localhost" IN {

        type master;

        file "pri/localhost.zone";

        allow-update { none; };

        notify no;

};

zone "127.in-addr.arpa" IN {

        type master;

        file "pri/127.zone";

        allow-update { none; };

        notify no;

};

zone "home" IN {

        type master;

        file "pri/home";

        allow-update { none; };

        notify no;

};

zone "1.1.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {

        type master;

        file "pri/1.1.10.in-addr.arpa";

        allow-update { none; };

        notify no;

};

```

/etc/bind/pri/1.1.10.in-addr.arpa

```

$TTL 1D

$ORIGIN 1.1.10.in-addr.arpa.

@                       IN SOA  ns.home. mailmail.provider.ru. (

                                        2005090751      ; serial

                                        3H              ; refresh

                                        15M             ; retry

                                        1W              ; expiry

                                        1D )            ; minimum

;

                        IN NS           ns.home.

;1                      IN PTR          1switch.home.

2                       IN PTR          1wf.home.

9                       IN PTR          r200mmx.home.

11                      IN PTR          mws.home.

12                      IN PTR          mnb.home.

13                      IN PTR          vws.home.

14                      IN PTR          vnb.home.

15                      IN PTR          gws.home.

```

/etc/bind/pri/home

```

$TTL    3600

@               IN      SOA     ns mymail.provider.ru.  (

                                      2005090751        ; Serial

                                      28800             ; Refresh

                                      14400             ; Retry

                                      604800            ; Expire - 1 week

                                      86400 )           ; Minimum

@               IN      NS      ns

@               IN      MX      10      mail

ns              CNAME   r200mmx

mail            CNAME   r200mmx

www             CNAME   r200mmx

pop             CNAME   r200mmx

smtp            CNAME   r200mmx

rsync           CNAME   r200mmx

;mainswitch     IN      A       10.1.1.1

mwf       IN      A       10.1.1.2

r200mmx         IN      A       10.1.1.9

mws       IN      A       10.1.1.11

mnb       IN      A       10.1.1.12

vws         IN      A       10.1.1.13

vnb         IN      A       10.1.1.14

gws        IN      A       10.1.1.15

```

127.zone

localhost.zone

Примеры есть везде! =)

Вот, так =)

ЗЫ

Задолбался править для общего примера =)

----------

## ManJak

Да, писал от балды, но работать должно!

----------

## d0minus

А если я покупал доменное имя не у провайдера , а где-то ещо и ета фирма полностью поддержывает мою зону example.domain.ru и разрешает все запросы. Скорее всего у них даже нет записи о мойом ДНС сервер.

Там дожна быть ета запись? 

Потому что я хочу создать поддомены 

www.example.domain.ru

или

pop.example.domain.ru 

и чтобы запросы от днс фирмы приходили комне а потом ответы уже приходили юзеру

Нужно ли мне реестровать те поддомены которыя я создаю?

----------

## ba

Чтобы ты у себя мог создавать поддомены, эта запись у них должна быть. Другое дело, дают ли они тебе создавать свои поддомены? проверить просто

```
host -t ns example.domain.ru provider.name.server
```

----------

## d0minus

```

www ~ # host -t ns example.domain.ru provider.name.server

Using domain server:

Name: provider.name.server

Address: 197.44.214.37#53

Aliases:

example.domain.ru name server ns1.provider.name.server.

example.domain.ru name server ns2.provider.name.server.

```

example.domain.ru Поддержывает провайдер и в его ДНС есть запись об етом поддомене

----------

## ba

 *d0minus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> www ~ # host -t ns example.domain.ru provider.name.server
> ...

 

значит провайдер не дает тебе возможности создавать свои поддомены...

----------

## ManJak

 *ba wrote:*   

> Чтобы ты у себя мог создавать поддомены, эта запись у них должна быть. Другое дело, дают ли они тебе создавать свои поддомены? проверить просто
> 
> ```
> host -t ns example.domain.ru provider.name.server
> ```
> ...

 

В принципе да, но не забываем о времени кэширования.

А-ля TTL

----------

## ManJak

3600000     ; Expire 1000 hours 

До его истечения, НИ ОДИН сервер не станет думать о сменах ч.л.

----------

## ba

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> 3600000     ; Expire 1000 hours 
> 
> До его истечения, НИ ОДИН сервер не станет думать о сменах ч.л.

 

а это-то тут причем? на него провайдер не делегировал домен и все...

и к тому же expire это сколько зона будет храниться в кеше после того как лягут ее сервера...Last edited by ba on Thu Oct 27, 2005 7:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ba

 *ManJak wrote:*   

>  *ba wrote:*   Чтобы ты у себя мог создавать поддомены, эта запись у них должна быть. Другое дело, дают ли они тебе создавать свои поддомены? проверить просто
> 
> ```
> host -t ns example.domain.ru provider.name.server
> ```
> ...

 

гы, так спрашиваем-то прямо у днс-сервера этого домена, так что кешировать-то тут некому...

----------

